# where do you wish starwood would add new resorts?



## djp (Mar 24, 2006)

Where do you wish starwood would add new resorts? I dont know if any of the powers that be ever read tug to see what we think, but maybe they do, and if not we can at least dream. Here is my top three...
1. Coastal So. California-might prompt another developer purchase
2. Lake Tahoe-also might prompt another developer purchase 
3. London-wouldnt buy, but would be nice to visit on an internal exchange


----------



## dlpearson (Mar 24, 2006)

I'd like to see urban locations like New York, Boston, Paris and London


----------



## rocky (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey, where did our Starwood Wish List thread go?  It was such a good one.  Started July 29, 2005.  I can pull it up on google, but not here on tug.  Is the history really only through end of January 2006 in the search now?


----------



## Fletcher921 (Mar 24, 2006)

Costa Rica??
Grenadines??
New York??
Mammoth??
Banff/Lake Louise/Japser??


----------



## Steve (Mar 24, 2006)

*I would buy if Starwood built resorts in...*

1) Jackson Hole, Wyoming

2) Santa Barbara, California


Steve


----------



## grgs (Mar 24, 2006)

Baja California

Mammoth

Oahu

Glorian


----------



## djp (Mar 25, 2006)

let me add hilton head to my list


----------



## Loriannf (Mar 25, 2006)

*I'd second Hilton Head*

and add another Caribbean, not Mexico, location. Maybe Grand Cayman or maybe even Puerto Rico - hey, they have gambling there and it's an easy flight from the Midwest.

Lori


----------



## chogmin05 (Mar 25, 2006)

Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge  Tennessee


----------



## Steve Hank (Mar 26, 2006)

I would love to see resorts in:

1. The San Diego/Southern California Area
2. Mexico, Cabo San Lucas (Convert the timeshares at the Westin there to an SVO Property)
3. European locations
4. Napa Valley

Just my two cents...

Steve


----------



## iluvwdw (Mar 27, 2006)

Other caribbean destinations would be GREAT...and also some in Europe (Paris, Rome, London)


----------



## lookforbest (Mar 28, 2006)

*more locationw for starwood*

Ireland
Napa Valley


----------



## Jefk (Mar 28, 2006)

*Cabo - Turks and Caicos - Napa*

These are a few of my favorite things(places).


----------

